
Meet Great People in Your Slack Community - pkpp1233
http://slack.com/apps/A64R3FEBW-hiohmy?apply=true
======
pkpp1233
This was flagged from being a Show HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14805340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14805340))
because you can't "try it out"...

However, you _can_ try this out by installing to any Slack team (including a
dummy one). It's not a 'blog post' but a fully functional app.

Hope MODs will allow editing it to be a Show HN...

